# Inktec icc profile for epson wf-7620



## Evelyn 0610 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi All, Several weeks ago I purchased an Epson WF-7620 to use for sublimation printing. I also purchased Inktec SubliNova ink. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get it working until now due to a problem with the after market ink cartridges. I now have cartridges which will work with the printer however I have been unable to find an ICC profile. I have contacted Inktec head office but they advised that they do not support their ink on desktop printers so were no help at all. 
Is anyone able to point me in the right direction to get a profile for this, I am using photoshop CC to print from. All help greatly appreciated, would love to finally be able to get this printer working!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You either need to find a supplier who can provide you with ICC profiles, or find someone local to you who can make you a custom one.

If you get a custom one made, make sure it is done by someone who understands sublimation. I had one made by someone who didn't have a clue about sublimation paper or ink and it was horrendous.


----------



## Evelyn 0610 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks Pat, I have contacted the local supplier which I purchased it from but haven't heard back from them. I think I may have to see if I can find someone who can do the profile for me but wouldn't have a clue here to start.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Evelyn 0610 said:


> Thanks Pat, I have contacted the local supplier which I purchased it from but haven't heard back from them. I think I may have to see if I can find someone who can do the profile for me but wouldn't have a clue here to start.


I got mine from the ink supplier, but they have only just started doing sublimation ink.
Try googling 'custom icc profiles for sublimation' and see what comes up. You might get lucky...


----------



## Evelyn 0610 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thank you, I've tried googling for it for days but no luck ... will have to keep trying!


----------



## jurliya (Jan 17, 2017)

You don't need to us ICC profiles just download the epson printer drivers from Epson printer site. And install them in your pc. Drivers play role of ICC profile. Take help from Epson WorkForce WF-7620 Manual in installing drivers in your PC.


----------



## olga1 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks Jurliya. I have a Epson WF-7610


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

jurliya said:


> You don't need to us ICC profiles just download the epson printer drivers from Epson printer site. And install them in your pc. Drivers play role of ICC profile. Take help from Epson WorkForce WF-7620 Manual in installing drivers in your PC.


Sorry but if you want accurate as possible color then yes you do need an ICC profile for sublimation. 

Sublimation ink is not close enough to factory to be able to do this. If you print most anything it will look GORY HORRIBLE, therefore you would have no choice to piecemeal adjust each and every image or just work in vector and "swatch" which won't work for raster images/photos.


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ebay has several companies who do custom profiles for sublimation, i think somewhere around $30-$40 bucks, just type in custom icc profiles


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

This thread is very interesting. I'll have to look into this myself. Thank you for posting.


----------

